# Van Aaken scangauge



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Good morning all 

No doubt many will have read the thread regarding the subject, and my problems. So to possibly save you the loss of money returning the unit, because that element will not be refunded. 

Read the explanation I have from the US. I did check all world sites prior to purchase and was assured my year of MH was compatible. 


The accuracy will improve dramatically after the second fillup when you make the fuel adjustment. If you use Imperial gallons, the ScanGaugeII will use those units from that time on. 

The OBDII requirements require the vehicle report the RPM at 4 times the actual RPM. This gives up to 1/4 RPM accuracy. We have seen that some European vehicles don't follow this requirement. The ScanGaugeII takes the value and divides it by 4 (as required by the OBDII standard). This is why the reading is low. Your actual RPM is 4 times the displayed value. 

The high reading of fuel use indicates that some more OBDII values are probably not being reported properly. 

If the fuel accuracy doesn't improve enough you may need to decrease the engine size to compensate it more. 

So there you go.

Kind regards


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

richard863 said:


> If the fuel accuracy doesn't improve enough you may need to decrease the engine size to compensate it more.
> 
> So there you go.
> 
> Kind regards


Interesting response, I can't for the life of me see how adjusting the engine size can make a difference.

Would be interested if anyone could hazard a guess

Andrew


----------

